# which photo sharing site?



## fractionMan (Apr 30, 2012)

Does everyone use flikr still or is there somewhere else?  It's been ages for me so I'm starting anew.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2012)

Still on Flickr here.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 30, 2012)

photobucket.com

had it for years and have over 3000 pics on there now....

dropbox.com

also drop box is good if you want stuff to back up aswell as photos, it's free and you can access them anywhere from PC or smartphone etc.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 30, 2012)

I use Flickr personally, been on there years.

There was some buzz about http://500px.com/ recently, though I've not used it.

It depends on what you want from a site really - some have good social aspects internally, some are better for embedding in pages and on other networks. Flickr has always seemed to have a good balance to me.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

Flckr desperately needs that promised redesign.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 30, 2012)

Hmm.  Looks like I'm joining flikr then.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2012)

flickr for me too..... it does need a bit of a redesign though. It has got better.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2012)

Flickr is being redone, though in increments. The uploader has been updated to a snazzy HTML5 job with lots of handy features:

http://blog.flickr.net/en/2012/04/25/say-hello-to-the-new-flickr-uploadr/


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Flickr is being redone, though in increments. The uploader has been updated to a snazzy HTML5 job with lots of handy features:
> 
> http://blog.flickr.net/en/2012/04/25/say-hello-to-the-new-flickr-uploadr/


 
looks good!!


----------



## Tankus (May 2, 2012)

..................been using image shack for over 8 years , with around 4000 photos uploaded , month before last I had a two week notification in my e mail , stating that image shack was now capped and if I wanted more than 500 I would have to pay   , ..........they then started deleting all my old stuff .. with the rest being deleted on june 1st....so there are big holes on various threads in the archives ......that Ive been on ...
Now with photobucket ....seems ok


----------



## editor (May 2, 2012)

There was a UK-based one I read about a while ago that sounded really good - but I'm buggered if I can remember the name.
Anyone got an ideas? 

They offered unlimited storage and easy way to browse and make photo albums online.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 2, 2012)

Photobucket is one of the sites I use. My smartphone is set up to automatically upload its photographs there. I have been using Pbase for my main gallery but now find that it is getting too expensive and am deleting stuff. Photobucket is free. I also have a flickr account but don't like the look of it so haven't uploaded anything there for over a year. Flickr is too busy trying to be a social network and I don't like the look of its pages.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2012)

Maybe it was these guys: http://www.zenfolio.com/


> *Beautiful Home for Your Photos and Video*
> 
> Get your own elegant website and blog with the best viewing experience on the web. Upload unlimited photos and video clips, share them online, protect with passwords, create beautiful slide shows, order photo prints, and much more.
> Starting at *£25* per year





> *Selling Solution for Professionals*
> 
> Professionally present photos to your clients and run your entire online business under one roof. Included is a portfolio website, client proofing, your own shopping cart, integration with print labs, fulfilling your own orders, and much more.
> Well equipped for *£100* per year


----------



## dweller (May 3, 2012)

I use flickr but I also have an account with ipernity, though I use that mainly to just look at photos from a contact who left  flickr. Seems like a good flickr clone though.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## fractionMan (May 3, 2012)

Ideally I'd like somewhere that has a decent community commenting on one anothers photos.


----------



## dweller (May 3, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Ideally I'd like somewhere that has a decent community commenting on one anothers photos.


 
flickr is good for that because of the group system, 
 you can find groups related to the kinds of photos you like to take, 
 some groups positively encourage commenting and constructive criticism 
 rather than the "awesome shot" comments that are more frequently found.

on the down side you do see far too many of those "animated gift award" comments on flickr


----------



## purenarcotic (May 3, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Ideally I'd like somewhere that has a decent community commenting on one anothers photos.


 
Flickr is quite good for community. There's also sites like deviantART and shadowness, but these are less photography only orientated, and cater for artists doing pretty much everything, although dA has a Groups system which allows you to search for and find groups dedicated to photography and critique etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Photobucket, Flickr and Divshare (although Divshare is very basic)

Not been on any of them for ages though


----------



## fractionMan (May 3, 2012)

I like the sound of deviant art, it'd be good to get involved in the more fine art side tbh.  I'll check it out once the lil one is in bed.


----------



## chilango (May 8, 2012)

I stopped posting stuff on dA ages ago, same with Flickr. 

I'd like one that works as a nice online portfolio too, none have really done that without other clutter getting in the way, and I've tried loads and loads.

NB I'm mostly putting up paintings though.


----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2012)

You can use facebook, albeit only at a reduced image size which I think is about 920 pixels wide.


----------



## fractionMan (May 8, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There was some buzz about http://500px.com/ recently, though I've not used it.


 
Just been exploring that site.  By the looks of it there are some great shots and an active community.


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2012)

www.pbase.com


----------



## Kippa (May 8, 2012)

Deviant  Art is a good site which allows larger file sizes and resolution.

http://www.deviantart.com/


----------



## Tankus (May 9, 2012)

Just joined deviant art ...some nice stuff on there


----------



## wayward bob (May 9, 2012)

chilango said:


> I'd like one that works as a nice online portfolio too, none have really done that without other clutter getting in the way, and I've tried loads and loads.


 
i host pics/join groups/make contacts on flickr, simple wordpress blog/plugin/tweaks for the portfolio side.


----------



## fractionMan (May 15, 2012)

Tankus said:


> Just joined deviant art ...some nice stuff on there


 
Me too.  Liking it so far, might start a thread so we can share ids.


----------



## mauvais (May 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Flckr desperately needs that promised redesign.


I just can't understand what they're doing. The whole thing just fosters this vastly out of proportion rage in me. The entire site looks crap and yet I wouldn't even _mind_ that if they hadn't promised that it would get a new look on a specific date. Every few months they roll out some puny part upgrade to something I couldn't care less about like my own favourites page (???) and I just want to punch them in their out of date face. AAAAAARRRGGGGGHHHHHHH.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 15, 2012)

On the subject of Flickr, a surprisingly good article on Gizmodo about Yahoo's acquisition and how they fucked it: http://gizmodo.com/5910223/how-yahoo-killed-flickr-and-lost-the-internet

I do still quite like Flickr. But it's a testament to its solid basic design and structure that it's survived being fucked with by Yahoo all these years. A weaker site would have just died.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 11, 2013)

Quick check: has anything changed on Flickr in the last year?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2013)

Some stuff, though there was a big push around when this thread came out and not a huge amount since then. The iPhone app is the major thing for them recently. Apart from that, it's little things that I find hard to remember and which could have come at other times but I didn't notice - menus are better, sharing options are easier to use I think, a "reply" button in groups, nothing you'd do a press release about. It still looks mostly the same. I just have a sense that some bits are less of a pain in the arse than I remember.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 11, 2013)

Ta. I've given up on it - I can't find the thread, but I'm sure they promised a revamp with a specific date, and it hasn't materialised. As I said before, it's actually better to have stable creaky and old than it is to have a bunch of vapourware updates.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2013)

Never changed from Photobucket. It is a bit slow to use but I don't take many pics.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 11, 2013)

Flickr needs an update.

There is no point showing square thumbnails of rectangular photos.
Plus when you click on a photo there is no way back to the gallery page.

I hate it when people put up loads of pics on a Flickr account, I just can't be bothered with all the hasstle to look at them.

I much prefer www.pbase.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, it's certainly stable, creaky and old. It still looks and works fundamentally the same as it did in 2004, when tags were all futuristic and taking pictures of your lunch with your phone was... actually, already getting passé.





Having said that, I still think it's the best of a bad bunch. At least it's quite bright and bits stay where they should and the AJAX works and doesn't time out stupidly. There are gallery sites out there that look like they were written in 1994.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 11, 2013)

I still use flickr and quite like it.

mauvais they gave it a bit of a facelift, but functionally its still the same.


----------



## fractionMan (May 1, 2014)

Is it still Flikr for most?


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2014)

Is for me 

it may be a bit clunky, but 1TB of storage for free, the ability to embed, and a interface im used to is a winner for me


----------



## fractionMan (May 1, 2014)

I've just joined but as a clean slate.  Hopefully I'll have the bits of a fully functioning camera some time tomorrow


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> I've just joined but as a clean slate.  Hopefully I'll have the bits of a fully functioning camera some time tomorrow


 
Im simbojono, add me up


----------



## fractionMan (May 1, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Im simbojono, add me up



Is that the same as clicking the follow button?

I'm "*Tom_Dem"*


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Is that the same as clicking the follow button?
> 
> I'm "*Tom_Dem"*


 
My iphone has just informed me you've done it already 

Yeah it just shows you what contacts have uploaded when you log in etc.


----------



## girasol (May 1, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Is it still Flikr for most?



for me yeah, but now with smart phones also all the photos I take with it get uploaded to google, dropbox and flickr.  Multi backup...   The only way I'll leave flickr is if my 24000 photos get somehow deleted 

Also, they have made flicrk more mobile phone friendly, I'd imagine more people might join and I'm not one of the people afraid of change, I can understand why they felt they had to change things.

Can't wait to get a proper DSLR with internet connection, so I can upload there and then, like mobiles.  Shouldn't be long.


----------



## girasol (May 1, 2014)

Just for context, people here were saying Flickr needed an update (last year), well, when it finally happened there was some major uproar in the Flickr community.  There are many things to iron out still, but many of the bugs are gone and, well, things change.  Get over it


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 1, 2014)

Still Flickr for me.  Not just for sharing, but also for viewing.  It's big.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2014)

I gave up on flickr in May 2013 and went to Ipernity.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2014)

girasol said:


> Just for context, people here were saying Flickr needed an update (last year), well, when it finally happened there was some major uproar in the Flickr community.  There are many things to iron out still, but many of the bugs are gone and, well, things change.  Get over it


I'm not really very bothered by the UI changes but I do object to some of the group changes, which seem to result in people being able to spam every group ever with everything they do and not get banned from doing it. I am in a lot of film and B&W (and sometimes B&W film) communities and people regularly spam them with digital colour pics and don't give a shit. There is some change-related reason for this I am told.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2014)

I am considering putting some pics online again.
I am considering: flickr, pbase, and 500px ....

Then there is the issue, what do I call myself


----------



## fractionMan (May 1, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I am considering putting some pics online again.
> I am considering: flickr, pbase, and 500px ....
> 
> Then there is the issue, what do I call myself



Join flicker and add me as a friend!


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2014)

Does anyone use pbase anymore?  I tried getting to it recently only to find my account had been deactivated (not by me)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 2, 2014)

girasol said:


> Does anyone use pbase anymore?  I tried getting to it recently only to find my account had been deactivated (not by me)


You have to keep paying if you don't want to be deactivated. Usually they tell you in advance to give you a chance to pay up. I have got lots of pictures there but have let my payments lapse a bit so only I can access the pictures at the moment. I prefer the simple style of pbase but it gets quite expensive as you pay by the amount of space you occupy. I have a photobucket account as well but that will soon be up to the limit for free usage. Free storage is a sprat to catch a mackerel.


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2014)

well, I was a paying flickr user (still am), but it's pretty cheap.  Now everyone gets 1TB for free!  Don't think I ever paid for pbase?  It was all so long ago.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 2, 2014)

I've been locked out of my flickr acct for ages though finally found my previous log ins, its changed lots!

I don't seem able to download my phots anymore - in the past I'd click on sizes (I think) adn then save to desktop? Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2014)

craigxcraig said:


> I've been locked out of my flickr acct for ages though finally found my previous log ins, its changed lots!
> 
> I don't seem able to download my phots anymore - in the past I'd click on sizes (I think) adn then save to desktop? Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?



yeah I do.  click around and you will find the functionality...    CLUE: click on '...' on the right hand side.  Everything is there, just in different places, which can be confusing for a little while but you soon get used to it.


----------



## weltweit (May 3, 2014)

girasol said:


> well, I was a paying flickr user (still am), but it's pretty cheap.  Now everyone gets 1TB for free!  Don't think I ever paid for pbase?  It was all so long ago.


I can't imagine ever putting 1tb of images online.

When I first started I only put my best images online, so that was not very many.

Then for a while I put a lot online in order to play games with them, but even so each image was a resized jpeg optimised for the web and so I didn't take much space.

girasol were you putting full sized images online?


----------



## girasol (May 3, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I can't imagine ever putting 1tb of images online.
> 
> When I first started I only put my best images online, so that was not very many.
> 
> ...



I put ALL my photos on flickr (as a backup) - most of them are private or friends&family - and yes full sized.  It only cost £15 a year or something silly.  Happy to support flickr.

Everyday I get to see some outstanding photos from great photographers just by going on flickr, and now they "modernized" I can do it on my phone too.

edit: if you compare it to Instagram, where most photos are taken by phone, flickr is still way ahead on the visual treats it offers.  And of course now you can share to both if you wish (although not sure that's a good thing )


----------



## girasol (May 3, 2014)

Also, remember, that flickr also allows 90s videos - and soon enough 1tb won't seem like much.  Still, it's free, so who's complaining?   Maybe their plan is to store most of the photos in the world


----------

